# Psychology of collecting



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 22, 2021)

I love glass, do you like glass? I have always wondered what makes us so drawn to bottle collecting. Past the primitive oooh...shiny aspect of it's lure.  I thought this was interesting on the psychology of collecting. Am I collecting or hoarding? A little of both I guess. Oh well. What do you think about being psycho-analyzed. What's your diagnosis?  Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.





						Psychology of collecting - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				








						The psychology of collecting | The National Psychologist
					

Everybody collects something. Whether it be photographs of a person’s vacation, ticket stubs from ballgames, souvenirs of trips, pictures of one’s children, athletes’ trophies, kids’ report cards or those who collect “junk” (pack-rats) and dispose of it in garage sales. The evolution of...




					nationalpsychologist.com
				











						Collecting: An Urge That’s Hard to Resist
					

Scientists are finally beginning to understand why and how we collect.




					www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jun 22, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I love glass, do you like glass? I have always wondered what makes us so drawn to bottle collecting. Past the primitive oooh...shiny aspect of it's lure.  I thought this was interesting on the psychology of collecting. Am I collecting or hoarding? A little of both I guess. Oh well. What do you think about being psycho-analyzed. What's your diagnosis?  Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...


My daughter said she is going to start taking my lunch money (geek)


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 22, 2021)

That's funny. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dogo (Jun 22, 2021)

I have been collecting for 50 years and still don't know. I keep saying I want to thin out the collections, but find it impossible to start. We don't go to shows because walking can be an issue (and there are none nearby), but that is probably the only reason I have not added to the collections lately


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 23, 2021)

Dogo said:


> I have been collecting for 50 years and still don't know. I keep saying I want to thin out the collections, but find it impossible to start. We don't go to shows because walking can be an issue (and there are none nearby), but that is probably the only reason I have not added to the collections lately


I feel the same way. Not the walking thing. My girlfriend wants to find bottles with me but is in a transport chair because her legs work on and off. It's not easy. Her legs are not getting any better but it is what it is. Just happy to be alive. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mjbottle (Jun 23, 2021)

Good question Robbybobby, ive always wondered about the psychology of us collectors and why it is we do what we do, personaly i think we are born collectors since ive been collecting different things at different times since i was about 5 years old, i always had a tendancy to be looking down at the ground for "treasures" as i called them, and searching for things i liked like bottle caps and lake glass and collecting has always been part of my life.as they say in the article though i believe my collecting to be healthy because i get alot of positive feelings from it by sharing it with other people. I always noticed that not everybody collects but i have never met a person who didnt enjoy looking at a collection and maybe hearing a story or two. I enjoyed reading what you posted from wikipedia there are some realy interesting points thanks for posting!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 24, 2021)

Mjbottle said:


> Good question Robbybobby, ive always wondered about the psychology of us collectors and why it is we do what we do, personaly i think we are born collectors since ive been collecting different things at different times since i was about 5 years old, i always had a tendancy to be looking down at the ground for "treasures" as i called them, and searching for things i liked like bottle caps and lake glass and collecting has always been part of my life.as they say in the article though i believe my collecting to be healthy because i get alot of positive feelings from it by sharing it with other people. I always noticed that not everybody collects but i have never met a person who didnt enjoy looking at a collection and maybe hearing a story or two. I enjoyed reading what you posted from wikipedia there are some realy interesting points thanks for posting!


My thoughts are that collecting is like hoarding.  Hoards are hidden while collections are usually displayed. Hoarding can be caused be a traumatic event that happened in our life. A death or illness maybe a divorce? I wonder if collecting can be caused by the same thing. Being poor could turn people into hoarders why not collectors too?  I also believe that anyone who sells collectables should know more about the psychology. Basically i believe it could help make you a better seller. Just another thought from the weird mind of....
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 24, 2021)

So true Mjbottle. I love sharing experiences, stories and knowledge about bottles. I have learned so much on this site. I love the members. They are always here for you no matter what time of day or night it is. Don't you people sleep! Lol! I read every thread that is posted. Thanks for your thoughts. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jun 24, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> So true Mjbottle. I love sharing experiences, stories and knowledge about bottles. I have learned so much on this site. I love the members. They are always here for you no matter what time of day or night it is. Don't you people sleep! Lol! I read every thread that is posted. Thanks for your thoughts.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


You're giving us way too much to think about, like the thousands and thousands of matchbooks that I have that I should selling, as of August 20th I will be selling baseball card, matchbooks, bottles I have collected and much more. Giddy up


----------



## butchndad (Jun 24, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I love glass, do you like glass? I have always wondered what makes us so drawn to bottle collecting. Past the primitive oooh...shiny aspect of it's lure.  I thought this was interesting on the psychology of collecting. Am I collecting or hoarding? A little of both I guess. Oh well. What do you think about being psycho-analyzed. What's your diagnosis?  Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...



great question, probably a slightly different answer from each person.  I'm convinced collecting was passed in the DNA i got from my mother.  As a kid, baseball cards, comic books but also anything i saw and liked, i picked up and kept.  As an adult i picked up and brought home rocks and shells and anything i found that i liked.   I collected books (fine printing and private presses) until it got to be too expensive and i sold my collection to a dealer.  Eight plus years ago we moved to Jersey City and live in what used to be the Joseph Dixon Crucible Company site so of course i started collecting Dixoniana have have hundreds of items from Civil War era stock certificates to advertising to crucibles ranging from a couple of inches to a couple of feet tall.  Just before the pandemic started, i started going to Big Brook in New Jersey and collecting Cretaceous shark teeth (and a whole host of stuff from that era all the way to modern bone).  I found the base of a pontiled bottle there and that's what started me on bottles.  Bottom line is i like to hunt and find


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 24, 2021)

butchndad said:


> great question, probably a slightly different answer from each person.  I'm convinced collecting was passed in the DNA i got from my mother.  As a kid, baseball cards, comic books but also anything i saw and liked, i picked up and kept.  As an adult i picked up and brought home rocks and shells and anything i found that i liked.   I collected books (fine printing and private presses) until it got to be too expensive and i sold my collection to a dealer.  Eight plus years ago we moved to Jersey City and live in what used to be the Joseph Dixon Crucible Company site so of course i started collecting Dixoniana have have hundreds of items from Civil War era stock certificates to advertising to crucibles ranging from a couple of inches to a couple of feet tall.  Just before the pandemic started, i started going to Big Brook in New Jersey and collecting Cretaceous shark teeth (and a whole host of stuff from that era all the way to modern bone).  I found the base of a pontiled bottle there and that's what started me on bottles.  Bottom line is i like to hunt and find


My mother was big into antiques. We always lived with them so I guess it makes me feel closer to home. My parents are still alive but they don't live in the house I grew up in. It was sold after the 4th son moved out. It was a big colonial built in 1874. I would love to hunt Big brook. I am very close to there. The crucibles sound very neat. Couple of feet...non-chalantly said.  Like you, I love finding fossils and bottles of course crystals too. I am forever playing in the streams looking for stuff to identify even if I don't bring it home. You know, now that i think about it, I guess I blame my mom for collecting.... I can't thank her enough!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jun 25, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I love glass, do you like glass? I have always wondered what makes us so drawn to bottle collecting. Past the primitive oooh...shiny aspect of it's lure. I thought this was interesting on the psychology of collecting. Am I collecting or hoarding? A little of both I guess. Oh well. What do you think about being psycho-analyzed. What's your diagnosis? Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...



I think we are hoarders who organize, clean, shine, light up, and respect our hoards! (Or are we curators?) I think of as my responsibility to caretake (and enjoy) some prized antiques while I’m here! I will ask my friend around the block, who happens to be a shrink, tomorrow! 

I began my hoard…. I mean collection back when I was pretty broke…. And the bottles were around on the property I lived on.  We couldn’t get cable there, so digging bottles was entertainment.  35 years later, I am hooked…. But buy any bottle I want, so I go for what speaks to me.  

But we are some sick puppies, I’m guessing!
Great thought provoking thread, Robby! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jun 25, 2021)

I find it so interesting that everyone speaks of collections they have, beyond the bottles.that speaks volumes about the psychology of collecting. I, too, have many collections (hoards?). 100+ year old cameras, vintage but new makeup that’s that old, too…. Crystals, BMW’s- can’t part with any of those, the best antiques I can find, cloths, shoes, purses-omg, Robby…. Maybe there is something to this! I just thought I know what I like, and bring it home! But it’s getting out of hand as you can see…. Is why the eBay sales…. (So I can buy some more awesome stuff!). But…. The bottles I bought for a buck, back in the day, have done better than the silver dollars I have stashed away…. So it investments!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 25, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I find it so interesting that everyone speaks of collections they have, beyond the bottles.that speaks volumes about the psychology of collecting. I, too, have many collections (hoards?). 100+ year old cameras, vintage but new makeup that’s that old, too…. Crystals, BMW’s- can’t part with any of those, the best antiques I can find, cloths, shoes, purses-omg, Robby…. Maybe there is something to this! I just thought I know what I like, and bring it home! But it’s getting out of hand as you can see…. Is why the eBay sales…. (So I can buy some more awesome stuff!). But…. The bottles I bought for a buck, back in the day, have done better than the silver dollars I have stashed away…. So it investments!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's amazing....how did that cat got up on that case? Lol! Display/jungle gym. It's not that bad. I think it is neatly displayed. I've been in houses where you literally can't see the walls.  That is too much.  
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Screwtop (Jun 25, 2021)

fp9uhyoubhr0[8hgr[h9uefgh9[8gr9E{F&P! BBBOOOOTTTTLLLLEEEESSSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 25, 2021)

Screwtop said:


> fp9uhyoubhr0[8hgr[h9uefgh9[8gr9E{F&P! BBBOOOOTTTTLLLLEEEESSSS!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 226860


Bottles and Bullets. I had the same dream. Do you remember The Three Amigos? That joke Steve Martin made to El Guapo about filling him so full of lead that he would be using his d**k as a pencil. Funny movie.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jun 25, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I love glass, do you like glass? I have always wondered what makes us so drawn to bottle collecting. Past the primitive oooh...shiny aspect of it's lure.  I thought this was interesting on the psychology of collecting. Am I collecting or hoarding? A little of both I guess. Oh well. What do you think about being psycho-analyzed. What's your diagnosis?  Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...



Great topic, R'y-B'y!

For me, collecting is secondary to the joys of exploration and the thrill of the find. With very few exceptions, I don't buy or sell. When I gaze upon my finds, they evoke the memory of their discovery and I relive the circumstances of the finds, perhaps ruminating ( again ) about the history of the waterway and pondering over how the bottle came to be where it was found. An inherent interest in history I believe to be a common trait of the collector, with a multitude of contributing factors in play, unique to the person who is collecting. I can't say my interest in collecting has any resemblance to hoarding, as I give away many items to family & friends who express an interest in having a treasure from the deeps. I any event, I believe it to be a healthy, fascinating past-time that brings happiness to many.

DSD


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 25, 2021)

Me too Dan. Even if not a collector, they still like bottles. I constantly give things away. Never got turned down yet.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Screwtop (Jun 25, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Bottles and Bullets. I had the same dream. Do you remember The Three Amigos? That joke Steve Martin made to El Guapo about filling him so full of lead that he would be using his d**k as a pencil. Funny movie.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.




That's pretty cool! Where did you get those bullets?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 25, 2021)

Screwtop said:


> That's pretty cool! Where did you get those bullets?


From a great seller on Ebay. act412romans58 he has alot of good things at reasonable prices.  If you watch any item he usually sends you an offer with a better price. He combines shipping. And he is a pastor. Check him out. I have dealt with him a dozen times.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Jun 25, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That's amazing....how did that cat got up on that case? Lol! Display/jungle gym. It's not that bad. I think it is neatly displayed. I've been in houses where you literally can't see the walls.  That is too much.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


No, that's just the right amount lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 25, 2021)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> No, that's just the right amount lol


Just my opinion. Lol! I could never keep it all clean. My cat Rodger would load up my antiques with his hair in no time if I hung them up on the wall like that. They must be screwed to the wall. It supports the cats weight. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Screwtop (Jun 25, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> From a great seller on Ebay. act412romans58 he has alot of good things at reasonable prices.  If you watch any item he usually sends you an offer with a better price. He combines shipping. And he is a pastor. Check him out. I have dealt with him a dozen times.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.




I know who you're talking about. I have several of his poisons on my watchlist.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 25, 2021)

Screwtop said:


> I know who you're talking about. I have several of his poisons on my watchlist.


Death is in a sense, the final lesson. I liked your quote, why did you change it. Oh well. Tom is a great guy.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jun 25, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I think we are hoarders who organize, clean, shine, light up, and respect our hoards! (Or are we curators?) I think of as my responsibility to caretake (and enjoy) some prized antiques while I’m here! I will ask my friend around the block, who happens to be a shrink, tomorrow! Because if most of your best friends are shrinks, your clearly not the craziest B in the room! Plus…. How can you go on vacation without a good shrink….
> 
> I began my hoard…. I mean collection back when I was pretty broke…. And the bottles were around on the property I lived on.  We couldn’t get cable there, so digging bottles was entertainment.  35 years later, I am hooked…. But buy any bottle I want, so I go for what speaks to me.
> 
> ...


We all have our reasons, I'm sure most are righteous. As long as we're having fun, giddy up


----------



## Torringtontg25 (Jun 25, 2021)

I found an amber Crush at an antique/vintage store when I was like 10, have been hooked ever since! Bottles aren't my main thing though, that'd be antique vacuum cleaners(profile pic is my oldest).


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (Jun 25, 2021)

Torringtontg25 said:


> I found an amber Crush at an antique/vintage store when I was like 10, have been hooked ever since! Bottles aren't my main thing though, that'd be antique vacuum cleaners(profile pic is my oldest).



That’s really cool! I thing part of the attraction is the thrill of the hunt- and finding great bottles be it by digging or antiquing. I think that’s why I’m selling some, to make room to hunt more. I don’t think I’ve heard of a vintage vacuum collection, beyond my sis who is a true hoarder- and keeps every piece of crap, valuable or not! She doesn’t know why beyond “that’s my stuff”! Well does it work? No…. Are u going to fix it? No…. Then why is dad paying for storage for your crap ?! Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Screwtop (Jun 26, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Death is in a sense, the final lesson. I liked your quote, why did you change it. Oh well. Tom is a great guy.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


 

This is the same quote I've had for years...


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jun 28, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Just my opinion. Lol! I could never keep it all clean. My cat Rodger would load up my antiques with his hair in no time if I hung them up on the wall like that. They must be screwed to the wall. It supports the cats weight.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.





Oh, snap! First both of you- I love your bottles! And I, too, collect bottles, bullets, and money! (And cats) but…. Ok, that torpedo bottle with the stand? Where did you find that stand? That is cool, because I never know how to display mine, and there would be more room for bottles that I don’t own yet, if these guys weren’t lounging around all over the place…
My cats can jump straight up, 14’ from a seated position, so if they get in my room, there is no stopping them. My 1 girl can open doors, also. So to save headaches of my own, because they really don’t care…. I pulled everything off them, gave the cats vintage briefcase steps up there, and just let them take over. I had just finished my cat room on steroids- like Disneyland if your a cat, with catwalks and a fort for them up by the ceiling, above the door? So they had the thought that all rooms were like that? Yes, the cameras have brackets I designed, to keep them firmly attached to the walls. Kira put her foot thru 1 but it was on my dresser. I just try and place the really sweet ones below suitcases, where they can’t get to them…. And picked up some fun lesser quality yet funky cameras to put, any place where there’s a chance they could get them. So I collect vintage breakable spendy stuff, and cats that can jump to any spot in the house. What could possibly go wrong?(That’s thinking, Kat!).

Part of the cat room I built: 









						Pin em manga pfp
					

8/out/2021 - yor forger , spy x family , this is my wife btw we r married fuck loid




					pin.it
				





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 28, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Oh, snap! First both of you- I love your bottles! And I, too, collect bottles, bullets, and money! (And cats) but…. Ok, that torpedo bottle with the stand? Where did you find that stand? That is cool, because I never know how to display mine, and there would be more room for bottles that I don’t own yet, if these guys weren’t lounging around all over the place…
> My cats can jump straight up, 14’ from a seated position, so if they get in my room, there is no stopping them. My 1 girl can open doors, also. So to save headaches of my own, because they really don’t care…. I pulled everything off them, gave the cats vintage briefcase steps up there, and just let them take over. I had just finished my cat room on steroids- like Disneyland if your a cat, with catwalks and a fort for them up by the ceiling, above the door? So they had the thought that all rooms were like that? Yes, the cameras have brackets I designed, to keep them firmly attached to the walls. Kira put her foot thru 1 but it was on my dresser. I just try and place the really sweet ones below suitcases, where they can’t get to them…. And picked up some fun lesser quality yet funky cameras to put, any place where there’s a chance they could get them. So I collect vintage breakable spendy stuff, and cats that can jump to any spot in the house. What could possibly go wrong?(That’s thinking, Kat!).
> 
> Part of the cat room I built:
> ...


I thought about carpeting the one walls and ceiling and putting shelves that he can climb or lay on but never got to complete the dream. He has a huge cat condo to himself. He would probably have kept me up raced up one wall across the ceiling and down the other wall all night. Lol! Aren't cats great! Rodger does not and others agree act like a cat. He is without a doubt a dog.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## EvansBottles (Jun 30, 2021)

I have to agree with butchndad. Collectors are born not made. It's in our genes.
I too, since I was quite young, was fascinated with old things. From coins to arrowheads.
Then to Insulators then bottles. Next was 1858 dated Mason jars. And finally back to
insulators. And lately I've been dabbling in flint glass. Primarily tumblers.

  Some come to it later in life. But I still believe that they were born into it. My parents didn't
collect anything. But my maternal grandfather collected arrowheads (Indian artifacts).
That he found on the farm he worked on. I think I got it from him.

            MWE


----------



## mrosman (Jun 30, 2021)

Hi RobbyBobby.... good question.... At the end of my book on Orange Crush bottles I have a chapter entitled "Collectors and Their Collections."  This is a summary of a thesis entitled "To Have and To Hold: Collecting and The Heart's Desire" written by Elaine Brodie, Ryerson University, Toronto. It is fascinating to read  and my chapter (p.127), in a synopsis of her study, relating to bottle collectors. Michael


----------



## B0ttleR0cket (Jul 1, 2021)

My collecting started in the early 1970s when my father gave me a slick medicine bottle he found in the basement of a friend's pharmacy that was about to close down.  It was the connection to the past that I felt & loved immediately. My bottle collecting started up again when I was out walking one day when the water was very, very low, and I found lots of old bottles on the shoreline. It was again that connection to the past that I really "dug."   I've given lots away to friends, thrift stores and antique stores and sold a couple on Ebay, so I'm not a hoarder yet, but I have a healthy collection. The ones I love the most are the ones I find, so I don't do much shopping on Ebay or in local shops.


----------



## cokemanracer (Jul 11, 2021)

Not posted for a while, a very busy tax season took forever it seemed and also been busy with a partial remodel of the basement. Took a lot of things out to storage and made room for more ACL bottles and other soda items.

I started bottle collecting in 1974, when at the age of 16 I got my first job. It was in a grocery store and I was put in charge of sorting the returned pop bottles.  Pulled a few neat ones out of the racks and the store owner let me buy them for the deposit. I never imagined it would grow into what it is today. Did a ton of research, met a lot of collectors, made a lot of lifelong friends in the hobby but that's for another discussion. Over the years I've had to get creative with shelving and displaying and I'll never be able to display everything. I could dig a basement addition into the backyard but it would soon fill up too.

I've always loved ACL bottles, the colorful labels are nice to look at. I started with all brands of commemorative soft drink bottles and still love collecting those, but with the demise of glass pop bottles there's not much to collect as far as commemoratives other than to look for older bottles to fill in the gaps. I've never really messed with the 8 oz. commemorative Coca-Cola bottles that come out today. There's just too many out there. I will pick up an occasional one if its' local or if getting them for friends.

I've been collecting all my life though. It started on vacations with picking up postcards, then stamps, baseball cards, comics, albums and 45s, it goes on and on. About fifteen years ago I started collecting anything that has to do with the Indianapolis Motor Speedway and the Indianapolis 500, I grew up a block from the track and always loved open wheel racing.  Now, thousands of racing collectibles compete for display space with the soft drink stuff. And I've pretty much kept everything,  can't seem to part with anything. I've got a storage unit full of pop bottles, cans and a few racks (I gave up on can collecting a long time ago but decided to keep what I had already accumulated).  The back room of my office is full of what I pulled out of the basement. I dismantled my Coca-Cola Christmas village display and it went there, plus cases of  extra pop bottles. Once in awhile I'll still set up at a bottle show but for the most part things just stay stored away.

Never really thought of it as hoarding. To me hoarding is what you see on that TV show about it, a big junky mess. At least all my collection is neatly displayed and of course it's all worth a fortune - at least to me. I can't get rid of anything it seems, even lower grade pop bottles I've replaced with others still get a place in storage.

I think I got it from my mom, she saved a lot of things. Dad never liked it and would often give me a hard time when I'd bring something else home.

A good collector friend recently passed away at the age of 87. He had a fantastic bottle collection and at one time it was all neatly displayed in his basement. But over time boxes of collectibles filled up the open space and he eventually had five 24x20 storage units packed full of pop bottles, cans, glasses, etc. In his basement you had to inch along around stacks of boxes to see the bottles. I'm not there yet, I'm 63 and have a few years to go. This man would even pick up the empty 8 oz. Coke bottles from restaurants and keep them (NASCAR Cokes, etc.)

But, after a lifetime of collecting I wouldn't change a thing. I'll collect and go to antique malls, flea markets and shows as long as I'm able. My wife is very supportive of my hobby and will call me about a bottle or race car if she's in a shop. And if we're in an antique mall or flea market together I have a tendency to get ahead of her and fly through the aisles. Often she'll see something I've missed and tell me about it. I'll go back and if I already don't have it, will pick it up.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 11, 2021)

cokemanracer said:


> Not posted for a while, a very busy tax season took forever it seemed and also been busy with a partial remodel of the basement. Took a lot of things out to storage and made room for more ACL bottles and other soda items.
> 
> I started bottle collecting in 1974, when at the age of 16 I got my first job. It was in a grocery store and I was put in charge of sorting the returned pop bottles.  Pulled a few neat ones out of the racks and the store owner let me buy them for the deposit. I never imagined it would grow into what it is today. Did a ton of research, met a lot of collectors, made a lot of lifelong friends in the hobby but that's for another discussion. Over the years I've had to get creative with shelving and displaying and I'll never be able to display everything. I could dig a basement addition into the backyard but it would soon fill up too.
> 
> ...


That's great that your wife supports your hobby. I did Acls in the beginning. Found an old bottle and I was off to the races. My collection is much larger now. The ones I can't display are safely packed away in the basement. Not big on paper labels. I have maybe 5 of them. I worry about moisture and the sun. I stick to embossed local beer or soda. Not many from my town so I collect a select local few cities. I'm in N.J.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jul 11, 2021)

Dad collected coins, but I liked to spend them instead so I never really got bit by that bug.  I did have a large collection of comics books at one time.  I got a quarter for an allowance and I could buy two comics.  I would also pick them up a yard sales as that was what we did on the weekends.  After my junior year in high school we up and moved back to Missouri and the folks started an antique shop.  My senior year my best friend (now brother-in-law) had a buddy and the two of them collected beer cans.  They talked me into collecting them too.  I went into the military and kept collecting them until the 80's when I sold them to go to college.  While in the military my folks didn't think I wanted the comics anymore and sold them.  In the following years I've collected beer glasses, soda cans, beer signs, trays, and embossed beer bottles.  Some I got rid of and some I still hoard.  It has been a progression so I think collecting just kind of crept on me without me even thinking about it.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 11, 2021)

I have met collectors old and young. I started mid life, 25. And it has kept me out of trouble ever since. I also find most diggers to be hard working down to earth people. I am proud to be a collector and always will collect.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Oregonbottle (Jul 11, 2021)

I have collected things most of my life. I think the first thing that I had a collection of was Wacky  Packages, they came in packages like baseball cards. I've collected rocks, stamps. coins, Hot Wheels (still collecting those) and bottles which have been an interest of mine since about the age of 10. Oh forgot about record collecting, something I still pursue. Also into Model Railroading. I can't imagine not collecting something.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 11, 2021)

Oregonbottle said:


> I have collected things most of my life. I think the first thing that I had a collection of was Wacky  Packages, they came in packages like baseball cards. I've collected rocks, stamps. coins, Hot Wheels (still collecting those) and bottles which have been an interest of mine since about the age of 10. Oh forgot about record collecting, something I still pursue. Also into Model Railroading. I can't imagine not collecting something.


I remember wacky packages, some of them were funny. My brother may still have his. I have a couple hot wheels but not alot. I still have vinyl records limited edition and imports. I bought an album every week with my allowance.  My 3 brothers would buy new music while I made a bee line for the collectable and imports. That was the first thing I technically collected. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jul 12, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I thought about carpeting the one walls and ceiling and putting shelves that he can climb or lay on but never got to complete the dream. He has a huge cat condo to himself. He would probably have kept me up raced up one wall across the ceiling and down the other wall all night. Lol! Aren't cats great! Rodger does not and others agree act like a cat. He is without a doubt a dog.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



He would love any of that! My cats are like a normal domestic cats energy on steroids- super athletic but their endurance is not great. So fast but will easily pant if you have them jumping after a wand toy, fora while. A bored Savannah ends up in trouble- so it’s good to help them direct and burn off some of that energy.
















The ladder is out of there, and I’m thinking about rehoming that little table & chairs for space-it’s a nice spot to do contracts when selling the babies- still it’s a smallish bedroom .(& we have added a 4 kitten litter in there) all areas inside and out in the catio have cat wheels that they wear the bearings out in, often. That’s why when I did the suitcase shelves, I just gave up keeping the cats off them. Pointless!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 12, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> He would love any of that! My cats are like a normal domestic cats energy on steroids- super athletic but their endurance is not great. So fast but will easily pant if you have them jumping after a wand toy, fora while. A bored Savannah ends up in trouble- so it’s good to help them direct and burn off some of that energy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basically cat heaven here on earth. What a great set up for your furry friends.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## opmustard (Jul 12, 2021)

Wow, what a great question.
Personally, I have always been a collecter of many type of things throughtout my whole life.
I have noticed that I'll buy a new bottle, enjoy it for awhile, but then I move on to the next one.
I just have to have it mentality, think that I am never quite satisfied (though I do enjoy sitting in my collection room and staring at my stuff.)
My poor wife isn't a collecter, but has done a good job of putting up with my craziness of collecting.
Collecters are a little different people.
opmustard


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jul 12, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Just my opinion. Lol! I could never keep it all clean. My cat Rodger would load up my antiques with his hair in no time if I hung them up on the wall like that. They must be screwed to the wall. It supports the cats weight.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Rodger looks bored…. He needs friends to rip up and down the ceiling with! All night. He looks like maybe a late night hangover? I know that look around here. (Is that an armoire hanging out by his back?). I’m thinking these guys are purrrfect for you all, no  
hair, and nobody’s ratting out Rodger, either, for all the stuff he does when your not looking!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 12, 2021)

Rodger has his groupies, that's what i call them. I sit outside and kids come by, they all know his name and he gets pet by all of them. I came outside one day and he was getting pet by 4 teenagers that were sitting in a circle on the sidewalk. They were passing him around like a cheap bottle of wine and loving him. He of course was eating it up. They are nice kids. I try to keep an eye on him when he is outside but really he doesn't need it. If they were being mean to him he would have them all running for their lives. He is funny and doesn't let anyone mess with him. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 12, 2021)

Armoire? It is the windows. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 12, 2021)

opmustard said:


> Wow, what a great question.
> Personally, I have always been a collecter of many type of things throughtout my whole life.
> I have noticed that I'll buy a new bottle, enjoy it for awhile, but then I move on to the next one.
> I just have to have it mentality, think that I am never quite satisfied (though I do enjoy sitting in my collection room and staring at my stuff.)
> ...


When I buy a bottle it is because I need it. Not that I want it. I feel sick at the thought of not getting it. With that said, I am fascinated by my new bottle and love looking at it, feeling the whittled surface. Then one day I just stop looking and it just sits in a window sill. On to the next one I can't live without, lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jul 12, 2021)

Can't say that I need any bottle.  I just like them and they are fun to find.


----------



## cokemanracer (Jul 12, 2021)

I also collect toy soft drink vehicles, and years ago there were sometimes Coca-Cola sets of maybe 10-12 different 1/64 scale vehicles. I would find 7-8 of them then drive all over in a quest for the ones I was missing.  Got pretty intense when it got down to that one I needed, but don't really see sets like that any more. Someone told me Coca-Cola got greedy and increased their licensing fees to the point it would have driven the price point up too high for a cheap toy.  Would drive my wife nuts but she'd go along for support. Shes a great person and understands and supports my hobby.  eBay made it a lot easier but with shipping for one car it would get pricey.

Now, there's a place called M2 Machines that issue Coca-Cola and their flavor branded trucks and cars. Semis run $19.97 and individual vehicles $8.97. I don't worry about getting every one of these, but will pick them up in the store when I see them. They also have the tougher to get chase vehicles, maybe one per store or on line only. Don't mess with these either. I figure at that price I can be happy with what I find and let the others go.


----------



## opmustard (Jul 12, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> When I buy a bottle it is because I need it. Not that I want it. I feel sick at the thought of not getting it. With that said, I am fascinated by my new bottle and love looking at it, feeling the whittled surface. Then one day I just stop looking and it just sits in a window sill. On to the next one I can't live without, lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yes, I tell myself that I need that bottle as well. Wanting it, well that is how I sort of justify going after it.
LOVE my NEW bottle, really! I play with it, feel and enjoy how great it is, until I see, find another bottle that I need and the whole process begins.
Crazy, yes, no, maybe? We are fortunate to be able to collect stuff (bottles, glass, etc.)
opmustard


----------



## opmustard (Jul 12, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Can't say that I need any bottle.  I just like them and they are fun to find.


I think you just said it.
Thanks,
opmustard


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 13, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Can't say that I need any bottle.  I just like them and they are fun to find.


Well I've needed a bottle plenty of times. I hate when I misplace my drink. Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Well I've needed a bottle plenty of times. I hate when I misplace my drink. Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I have been out here for two hours and found nothing, as I stand up to wring out my t-shirt I see the neon lights of a Tavern I know they got bottles up there, cheers.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 14, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I have been out here for two hours and found nothing, as I stand up to wring out my t-shirt I see the neon lights of a Tavern I know they got bottles up there, cheers.


I've learned to always bring a fresh shirt and a towel for my wet head. Nothing worse than sitting in a car seat sweaty and wet.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I've learned to always bring a fresh shirt and a towel for my wet head. Nothing worse than sitting in a car seat sweaty and wet.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I keep a towel the car, this case at least nobody wants 2 sit around me at the bar.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 14, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I keep a towel the car, this case at least nobody wants 2 sit around me at the bar.


I use this stupid brown sun hat. It has been a great sweat absorber. It is usually soaked when I am done and it really keeps the sweat and sun off my face. Your a Mailman and should have the white safari type hat.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I use this stupid brown sun hat. It has been a great sweat absorber. It is usually soaked when I am done and it really keeps the sweat and sun off my face. Your a Mailman and should have the white safari type hat.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


That is certainly not a teeny weeny hat, I will wear anything that helps with the   climate I'm in. If someone thinks it's not in style oh well.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 14, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> That is certainly not a teeny weeny hat, I will wear anything that helps with the   climate I'm in. If someone thinks it's not in style oh well.


I'm so beyond embarrassment. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jul 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I use this stupid brown sun hat. It has been a great sweat absorber. It is usually soaked when I am done and it really keeps the sweat and sun off my face. Your a Mailman and should have the white safari type hat.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



WITH mosquito netting, (and maybe a cup holder built in?)   It’s not a stupid hat-It has a lot of character, and has seen some stuff…cool stuff unearthed!  It’s  an experienced hat that does a great job, at what it’s supposed to do, and sounds a lot like an old friend. They can’t all say that, now…


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## opmustard (Jul 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I'm so beyond embarrassment.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Hey, that hat has character and were at an age where who cares what other people think.
You should see me when I go bass fishing, I scare my fellow fishermen to the point where they stay the heck away from me.
I also carry a 9mm gun with me, hey its Florida and I am not fond of alligators who seem to like me.
opmustard


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 14, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> WITH mosquito netting, (and maybe a cup holder built in?)   It’s not a stupid hat-It has a lot of character, and has seen some stuff…cool stuff unearthed!  It’s  an experienced hat that does a great job, at what it’s supposed to do, and sounds a lot like an old friend. They can’t all say that, now…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I got this new one with a face net. I also have a full bug suit for the Meadowlands. It is fine at keeping bugs off but the screen does block the breeze a little. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Jul 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I love glass, do you like glass? I have always wondered what makes us so drawn to bottle collecting. Past the primitive oooh...shiny aspect of it's lure.  I thought this was interesting on the psychology of collecting. Am I collecting or hoarding? A little of both I guess. Oh well. What do you think about being psycho-analyzed. What's your diagnosis?  Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome topic to bring up. Me, I look at he throw away society & I guess I resent the younger generations that have no appreciation for old, well made, craftsmanship, made in America, dedication & the passion the glass blower had in his/her work. Plastic is kinda disgusting, mass polluted & a machine can bust out Billions a day. I love the heritage, the legacies, the nostalgic & going going baCk in history feeling you get when finding a bottle. It's like finding an arrow head, an old marble, or when that old cartoon u use to watch when u was a kid on Saturday mornings. Me, Transformers  I think a lot of us need history in our lives. Bringing us back to when things were made to last, not thrown away. Even though we may find these items in a dump, a lot could still be used again when found if needed. A lot of people like the art & others need hobbies & bottle hunting, digging/exploring to find the Unknown. That enthusiasm & adrenaline fills a void of many sorts for many people. Me, I quit drinking and the hobbies to fill my time has filled my time off


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 15, 2021)

Well said! Few items are made with pride anymore. Fast build, cheap materials and big profits. Plastics fit like a glove. What a mistake that was. You see what rubber tires are doing to salmon. I can't imagine what plastics breaking down in the environment will do. I thought this was a great subject. Thanks for the reply, your thought and story. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 15, 2021)

opmustard said:


> Hey, that hat has character and were at an age where who cares what other people think.
> You should see me when I go bass fishing, I scare my fellow fishermen to the point where they stay the heck away from me.
> I also carry a 9mm gun with me, hey its Florida and I am not fond of alligators who seem to like me.
> opmustard


Pythons too!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jul 15, 2021)

opmustard said:


> Hey, that hat has character and were at an age where who cares what other people think.
> You should see me when I go bass fishing, I scare my fellow fishermen to the point where they stay the heck away from me.
> I also carry a 9mm gun with me, hey its Florida and I am not fond of alligators who seem to like me.
> opmustard



Bass fishing and a 9…. Your speaking MY language! It’s been good this year- because the fish are so close together, I think…. They are suicidal and just jump in the boat! We didn’t keep any of those bad boys, but our friend likes to go out ther with us and always limits. We just got new downriggers and don’t know what we are doing yet, but there are land locked salmon and sturgeon in that puddle which was a lake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




That’s just sad! I’m glad we didn’t buy that cabin across and up on the left in the trees, last year. Lake access only- would be 1 hell of a treck, carrying everything!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 15, 2021)

SKS.TUSC said:


> Awesome topic to bring up. Me, I look at he throw away society & I guess I resent the younger generations that have no appreciation for old, well made, craftsmanship, made in America, dedication & the passion the glass blower had in his/her work. Plastic is kinda disgusting, mass polluted & a machine can bust out Billions a day. I love the heritage, the legacies, the nostalgic & going going baCk in history feeling you get when finding a bottle. It's like finding an arrow head, an old marble, or when that old cartoon u use to watch when u was a kid on Saturday mornings. Me, Transformers  I think a lot of us need history in our lives. Bringing us back to when things were made to last, not thrown away. Even though we may find these items in a dump, a lot could still be used again when found if needed. A lot of people like the art & others need hobbies & bottle hunting, digging/exploring to find the Unknown. That enthusiasm & adrenaline fills a void of many sorts for many people. Me, I quit drinking and the hobbies to fill my time has filled my time off





ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Well said! Few items are made with pride anymore. Fast build, cheap materials and big profits. Plastics fit like a glove. What a mistake that was. You see what rubber tires are doing to salmon. I can't imagine what plastics breaking down in the environment will do. I thought this was a great subject. Thanks for the reply, your thought and story.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


The other side of the coin is, while everything used to be made here in the US and lots of it in Chicago where I'm at the environment took a beating, and the workers took even a bigger beating. While everybody enjoys getting cheap junk it just shifted everything to countries that don't care about the environment or the workers. It would be nice to have a happy medium. The problem is figuring out what that is.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jul 15, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Bass fishing and a 9…. Your speaking MY language! It’s been good this year- because the fish are so close together, I think…. They are suicidal and just jump in the boat! We didn’t keep any of those bad boys, but our friend likes to go out ther with us and always limits. We just got new downriggers and don’t know what we are doing yet, but there are land locked salmon and sturgeon in that puddle which was a lake.
> That’s just sad! I’m glad we didn’t buy that cabin across and up on the left in the trees, last year. Lake access only- would be 1 hell of a treck, carrying everything!
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Huge areas of bank exposed!  Did it fill back up this year?


----------



## michael.phares (Jul 15, 2021)

This is an amazing post and the article really hits the nail on the head. I collect a lot of things: bottles, sports/Pokémon cards, coins, banknotes, comic books, WW2 relics (weapons/swords) etc. Of the things collecting from hunting, I feel a connection with those the most. During times in my life where stress and emotions take over, I find refuge in going over my finds and my collection. It takes me back to the moment I found them and, for a brief moment, I am taken away from all the worries of the world.
I also find happiness in being able to let my children put their hands on the history they learn about in school.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 15, 2021)

I find looking at a collection relaxing as well. Very therapeutical. I thought it was a great topic. The way I felt like the author was reading my mind. For me it was an eye opener. I never buy a bottle when angry or depressed now. Happiness is not something that can be obtained by buying a new bottle. It can just masks the pain temporarily.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## opmustard (Jul 15, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Pythons too!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Luckily, no pythons or crocodiles. I live somewhat in No. Central Florida and they are fairly South.
Have all kinds of water vipers & alligators though.
Did you go fishing?
opmustard


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 15, 2021)

opmustard said:


> Luckily, no pythons or crocodiles. I live somewhat in No. Central Florida and they are fairly South.
> Have all kinds of water vipers & alligators though.
> Did you go fishing?
> opmustard


As much as I can. I went 5:30am yesterday down to the shark River. I caught 6 fish ate my lunch on the jetty and was home by 2pm.
I'm only 45 minutes away. I can do this and have before many times everyday.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## opmustard (Jul 15, 2021)

Y


Wildcat wrangler said:


> Bass fishing and a 9…. Your speaking MY language! It’s been good this year- because the fish are so close together, I think…. They are suicidal and just jump in the boat! We didn’t keep any of those bad boys, but our friend likes to go out ther with us and always limits. We just got new downriggers and don’t know what we are doing yet, but there are land locked salmon and sturgeon in that puddle which was a lake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got it, bass fishing & 9 or 223.
I mostly do catch and release. One of our rivers is spring fed and it remains about 72 degrees through the Winter (average daytime is 74 degress.) So fishing is fantasic here in the late Fall through the end of April/May.
What happened to above pictured area?
Your walk would quite the trek especially for water front property.
opmustard


----------



## opmustard (Jul 15, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> As much as I can. I went 5:30am yesterday down to the shark River. I caught 6 fish ate my lunch on the jetty and was home by 2pm.
> I'm only 45 minutes away. I can do this and have before many times everyday.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


What did you catch? Lunch on river sounds great.
I have a similar stitution, about 5 minutes to the boat ramp and two really good fishing rivers. You can fish any part of the river and catch a lot of different fish (you need a boat, all the land is privately owned.)
I just wish my health was better so I could more often.
My fishing neighbor who has a great bass boat moved up North.
Now, I am debating on buying a boat for myself, wife and any neighbors who want to go fishing or just go out.
This time of the year Florida is just too hot to fish during the day. So, night fishing or very early morning fishing is way we deal with the heat.
opmustard


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 15, 2021)

opmustard said:


> What did you catch? Lunch on river sounds great.
> I have a similar stitution, about 5 minutes to the boat ramp and two really good fishing rivers. You can fish any part of the river and catch a lot of different fish (you need a boat, all the land is privately owned.)
> I just wish my health was better so I could more often.
> My fishing neighbor who has a great bass boat moved up North.
> ...


Even up here the heat at noon on the jetty can be too much for me. Besides that the bite usually turns off by then anyway. They won't let you night fish where I am. I got a bluefish, a couple of small sandsharks. They are always bitting, skate which I can't stand catching. They try to pull you into the rocks. Black fish and the black sea bass both too small. Out of season on the blackfish. I could go out on a boat and get some fluke. They seem to be bitting, I just didn't run into any this trip. I do like the morning.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## opmustard (Jul 16, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Even up here the heat at noon on the jetty can be too much for me. Besides that the bite usually turns off by then anyway. They won't let you night fish where I am. I got a bluefish, a couple of small sandsharks. They are always bitting, skate which I can't stand catching. They try to pull you into the rocks. Black fish and the black sea bass both too small. Out of season on the blackfish. I could go out on a boat and get some fluke. They seem to be bitting, I just didn't run into any this trip. I do like the morning.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I also like to fish early. The fish bite best in the early morning or late afternoon and into the night when it gets really hot.
Don't care for skate myself. Black Seabass are a favorite with me.
Same thing in the Winter, only the fish will bite all day and the air temp is around 73-75 degrees.
I grew up in Hawai'i and used to fish all day (saltwater only.) Used to catch fish for breakfast, lunch and dinner. Same in Cal, but different fish.
Being born in Japan, fish are a huge part of our diet.
opmustard


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 16, 2021)

Sea bass are very my favorite along with blackfish. I have lived in Bergen County NJ my whole life.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jul 21, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Huge areas of bank exposed! Did it fill back up this year?



Yes, it was just about to the top, last year- it was 20’ from the top when they were freaking out, saying just the snow melt could fill it to the point that they couldn’t control it and there would be possible uncontrolled flooding, all the way to Sacramento and Bay Area. And having a boat with that “new boat” smell on it, I was on the water every minute I could be, till now, even. So I watched them SELL the water in the lake that my grandpa was an engineer of- to So Cal. People build in the desert and want our water, at a price…. Now they want to raise the dam/damned lake by 8’. Ok, what about that 100’ wall of water they were talking about, if Shasta dam breaks, on us, all the way to Sacramento? I guess washed away is washed away, even if it were 8’ taller! They will only sell it, anyway. I’m thinking I want out of Cali! But I love this place-but the bs and politics? No, I’m thinking I need to move! Money does some weird stuff to some, especially in those circles.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jul 21, 2021)

opmustard said:


> Y
> 
> You got it, bass fishing & 9 or 223.
> I mostly do catch and release. One of our rivers is spring fed and it remains about 72 degrees through the Winter (average daytime is 74 degress.) So fishing is fantasic here in the late Fall through the end of April/May.
> ...



Those A-holes in Sacramento decided to sell the water. (To Los Angeles and really everyone south of here, in 1 year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Picture is from last year. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

